# "Shiloh Shepherd" or GSD/Belgian Shepherd mix?



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

There's a new dog that's been coming to daycare lately, his owner says he's a Shiloh Shepherd... but I'm thinking he's more of a cross between a German Shepherd and Belgian Shepherd. I say this because he looks a lot like a GSD except his face is very narrow and his eyes are close together, his muzzle is also pretty long for a GSD. 

Thoughts? His name is Panzer. 




























The pictures kinda suck... I'll try to get a close up of his face on Friday when he comes in again. I've never seen a German Shepherd with such a narrow face or eyes so close together...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

looks Shiloh to me.....look here http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shilohshepherd.htm or http://www.riverwindshilohs.com/16.html


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Shiloh shepherds, but she doesn't look Belgian to me.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

my vote- Shiloh shepherd


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Why wouldn't he be Shiloh? He fits the bill


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Why wouldn't he be Shiloh? He fits the bill


Because in the breed description for Shiloh's it says the muzzle should not be long or narrow... and all of the pictures I've seen of Shiloh's their eyes are a lot more far apart than Panzer's are. The Belgian's are closer together. I guess he's just not to standard then.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've only met one shiloh in person, but it looked just like this dog.

It's a newer breed, so my guess is that there is more variation between dogs that in a more established breed.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Definitely Shiloh. Shiloh's have a rather narrow pointy head compared to Shepherds. Absolutely no Belgian though and not all Belgians have a narrow head. 

Here a Belgian for comparison.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not really good with the Shilohs, Kings, etc Shepherds because I can't tell the difference between them. I just know they can fool a person because they look so much like a GSD but with slightly different traits. The dog in your photo does look a smidgen different, so maybe it is a Shiloh Shepherd. There's no Belgian Shepherds I can see in that dog. It's a nice looking dog though.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

He's a Shiloh..and narrow is relative I guess..but if you compare that nose with a Mal i wouldn't call it narrow at all...

My GSD has a much more narrow face.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Size. Size is much different from a GSD. Well... if you think of the general BELOW a 100 pound GSD that is within the actual standard. 



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I'm not really good with the Shilohs, Kings, etc Shepherds because I can't tell the difference between them. I just know they can fool a person because they look so much like a GSD but with slightly different traits. The dog in your photo does look a smidgen different, so maybe it is a Shiloh Shepherd. There's no Belgian Shepherds I can see in that dog. It's a nice looking dog though.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

My vote is a Shiloh. I've had a couple of them come through my CGC classes.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a Shiloh and have been around many shilohs. They tend to not fill out until about 3 (and never completely if fixed before then) so he just looks young. They have a really loooooong puppy ugly stage. I'd put him at probably around 9 months old?

There are also some less than reputable breeders (just as there are in any breed) that are bringing GSD back in. So it's possible he is not pure shiloh (perhaps 3/4 or something).


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

blenderpie said:


> I have a Shiloh and have been around many shilohs. They tend to not fill out until about 3 (and never completely if fixed before then) so he just looks young. They have a really loooooong puppy ugly stage. I'd put him at probably around 9 months old?
> 
> There are also some less than reputable breeders (just as there are in any breed) that are bringing GSD back in. So it's possible he is not pure shiloh (perhaps 3/4 or something).


He's a a year and a half old, so yeah he's still pretty young! He's definitely still acting like a puppy too, very energetic and gets along most with the other puppies in daycare.  He has a bad resource guarding issue with other dogs though. He was kicked out of two daycares before coming to mine. Thankfully he doesn't guard toys from humans - only dogs so we can manage it pretty well. 

Today a lab puppy didn't take the hint and got snapped at so we took all toys away for the day. It's unfortunate because we can't play fetch with everyone if Panzer is there.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I also meant to mention. I was told today that he had some sort of bone marrow deficiency? When he was very young he was kept confined for quite awhile so he could have time to grow, so he has a weird gait. We thought it was a limp at first, but he just bobs a bit.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> He's a a year and a half old, so yeah he's still pretty young! He's definitely still acting like a puppy too, very energetic and gets along most with the other puppies in daycare.  He has a bad resource guarding issue with other dogs though. He was kicked out of two daycares before coming to mine. Thankfully he doesn't guard toys from humans - only dogs so we can manage it pretty well.
> 
> Today a lab puppy didn't take the hint and got snapped at so we took all toys away for the day. It's unfortunate because we can't play fetch with everyone if Panzer is there.


Pure Shiloh? Shiloh has been a mix to begin with and is a rather young breed not recognized by any of the large Kennel Registries/Clubs. 

In my opinion it's just like the Doodle. It may have been a nice idea but the breed has just as many issues as any other breed...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

MaDeuce said:


> Pure Shiloh? Shiloh has been a mix to begin with and is a rather young breed not recognized by any of the large Kennel Registries/Clubs.
> 
> In my opinion it's just like the Doodle. It may have been a nice idea but the breed has just as many issues as any other breed...


I don't know? I never called him a pure shiloh or not... it's just what the owner said. The thread was asking others opinion on what he may or may not be. I saw possible belgian (And by belgian I actually meant more of the Tervuren variety, though you gave a picture of a malinois in your other reply) because of the narrow face, long muzzle, and close knit eyes. 

After looking more into it, I can see most Shiloh in him regardless.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

MaDeuce said:


> Pure Shiloh? Shiloh has been a mix to begin with and is a rather young breed not recognized by any of the large Kennel Registries/Clubs.
> 
> In my opinion it's just like the Doodle. It may have been a nice idea but the breed has just as many issues as any other breed...


Shilohs have been with the RBA for nearly twenty years. We have a breed standard. We show. Our dogs are health tested and registered. There are more than two breeds in our foundation. New breeds =/= hybrids.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just because a standard says one thing, doesn't mean there's no variation within the types of dogs produced. Looks Shiloh to me.

Blenderpie, most people don't consider ARBA to be a large registry. It's not a known registry at all really


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Just because a standard says one thing, doesn't mean there's no variation within the types of dogs produced. Looks Shiloh to me.
> 
> Blenderpie, most people don't consider ARBA to be a large registry. It's not a known registry at all really


Yes, I got that a few posts back.  But thanks.


----------



## swack (Nov 10, 2012)

Xeph said:


> Blenderpie, most people don't consider ARBA to be a large registry. It's not a known registry at all really


This is also kind of BS. If your requirement for a new Breed to be considered a "real breed" is inclusion in a major registry than there could be no new breeds. Look at the Chinook. It was just accepted into the AKC within the past year, yet the breed goes back to the early 40's. Big registries don't have a "New Breed acceptance program" or anything like that, the breed must first be created and competing within other registries before the AKC/UKC will consider including them. So one could reasonably argue that inclusion in the smaller registries like the ARBA is a necessary step towards acceptance in a large registry.


----------

